# Swe



## jazyk

Mahomet, wykorzystując swe kurajszyckie pochodzenie, kontaktował się z Arabami przybywającymi do Mekki na handel i w celach kultowych.
Na tym forum nauczyłem się, że też w polszczyźnie, jak w języku czeskim, istnieją zaimki dzierżawcze _mego_ i _memu _(myślę też _twego_, _twemu_, _swego_ i _swemu_), które nie uczą się w podręcznikach polszczyzny dla obcokrajowców może, bo formy te są rzadkie i za formalne. Jestem ciekawy, jeśli istnieją również słowa _me_ i _twe_. Czy ktoś mógłby mi pokazać całą tę "starą" zmianę?

Dziękuję za Wasze odpowiedzi.


----------



## herrkeinname

Masz rację. Zaimki te występują również w języku polskim, ale wydają się nieco przestarzałe i w mowie codziennej nie są zbyt często stosowane.


----------



## polaco

Słowa, które wymieniasz, są archaiczne. Zamiast me - moje, twe - twoje itd.


----------



## .Jordi.

jazyk said:


> Czy ktoś mógłby mi pokazać całą tę "starą" zmianę?


mego
memu
mym
ma
mej
mą
me
mych
mymi

twego
twemu
twym
twa
twej
twą
twe
twych
twymi

swego
swemu
swym
swej
swą
swe
swych
swymi

I zgadzam się z Tobą w stu procentach, że są one nieco formalne i rzadziej używane, co wcale nie znaczy, że jak sugerują moi przedmówcy, są archaiczne.


----------



## kknd

traktował bym je raczej jako formy skrócone (zwinięte), jednak nie tak jak w języku angielskim, gdzie takie uważane są za mniej formalne – tu wręcz przeciwnie.

nie powiedziałbym, że są archaiczne, ale raczej podniosłe, gdyż za archaizm uważałbym nie te wyrazy, które nie są (często) stosowane, ale raczej te, które bez wyjaśnienia nie są znane większości światłej części narodu (jakkolwiek by tego nie definiować; rozumiecie co mam na myśli), np. _macierz_ w sensie „matka” albo „pobruszać”.


----------



## Marga H

Dyskutowalismy już kiedyś na forum na ten temat.Pytałam potem o te zaimki w Poradni Językowej i taką dostałam odpowiedż:
Historycznie rzecz ujmując, należy wyjaśnić, że zaimki dzierżawcze są praindoeuropejskimi formacjami pochodnymi od tematów zaimków osobowych 1. i 2. osoby lp. i lm. Ale ta pochodność formalna – w wyniku różnorodnych procesów fonetycznych, które zaszły w dawnych epokach zarówno w tematach zaimków podstawowych, jak i w zaimkach dzierżawczych – uległa całkowitemu zatarciu. Zachowały się natomiast relacje znaczeniowe. Stąd zaimkowi osobowemu _ja_ odpowiada zaimek dzierżawczy _mój_, zaimkowi _ty_ – _twój_, zaimkowi _my_ – _nasz_, zaimkowi _wy_ – _wasz_. Nie było zaimka dzierżawczego od (późniejszego) zaimka 3 os. _on_, _oni_. W tej funkcji występują formy dopełniacza _jego_, _jej_ oraz _ich_. Są jeszcze zaimki dzierżawcze: _swój_, pochodzący od zaimka zwrotnego _siebie_, _sobie_, _się_, oraz _czyj_ – od zaimka pytajnego _co_.
Pierwotną, regularną odmianą były formy typu: _mojego_, _mojemu_…, _swojego_, _swojemu_..., czyli tzw. formy pełne (długie). Wtórnie pojawiły się formy krótkie. Powstały one w wyniku procesu fonetycznego – ściągnięcia (kontrakcji) samogłosek przedzielonych _j_, np. _oje_ przeszło w _e_, _oją_ – w _ą_, tzn. _mojego_ w _mego_, _moją_ w _mą_.
Formy krótkie, choć bardziej ekonomiczne, to jednak były używane rzadziej, głównie w tekstach w stylu wysokim. W zasadzie nie ma ich w gwarach, ani w polszczyźnie mówionej. Współcześnie są nadal używane w stylu książkowym – są nacechowane stylistycznie. Nie budzą zastrzeżeń poprawnościowych.
_- Krystyna Długosz-Kurczabowa, Uniwersytet Warszawski_


----------



## jazyk

Widziałem swe, swego atd. w polskich napisach niektórych filmów, które oglądałem.


----------



## BezierCurve

> Widziałem swe, swego atd. w polskich napisach niektórych filmów, które oglądałem.


Jeżeli było to polskie tłumaczenie zagranicznego filmu, to możliwe, że tłumacze kierowali się długością słowa (łatwiej zmieścić na ekranie, szybciej przeczytać). Możliwe też, że był to jakiś historyczny lub literacki tekst, wtedy użycie formy "swe" też byłyoby uzasadnione.


----------



## jazyk

Może z powodu przestrzeni na ekranie, bo nie oglądałem żadnego klasycznego dzieła. Jednym był Kung Fu Panda a drugiego nie pamiętam.


----------



## .Jordi.

No w takim filmie to raczej na pewno nie był zabieg historyczny ani literacki .


----------



## BezierCurve

W takim wypadku pasowałoby to chyba tylko do słów jakiegoś starszego mistrza kung fu etc., albo cytatów...


----------



## beazzle

Akurat jeśli chodzi o "Kung Fu Pandę" to wydaje mi się, że tam użycie form 'swe' albo 'me' było jak najbardziej na miejscu, nie tyle ze względu na podniosły charakter, o ile ośmieszenie takiego patetycznego stylu. Nie sądzę, żeby miało to związek z ograniczoną ilością miejsca na ekranie. Myślę, poprzez używanie form skróconych w codziennej sytuacji można osiągnąć pewien efekt komizmu, i przy tym zabieg literacki, lub może stylistyczny.


----------

